# Male with nesting behaviours?



## Ezzie

My whiteface tiel, seems to always find some sort of "nest" in my room. It could be for instance, behind my pillow, in the corner of my table where its darkened. Do males show nesting behaviour naturally? I have no clue about cockatiel breeding and dont plan on breeding them, im just curious. When you try to get him out, he bites and becomes agressive, but then is okay and goes back to his cage, should i stop him doing this?


----------



## tielfan

Yes, male cockatiels show nesting behavior naturally. I had a single male cockatiel who spent many an hour incubating imaginary eggs in the corner of his cage.

It's natural for your bird to protect his "nest". If you want to put a stop to this behavior you need to reduce his hormone level to the point where he isn't in breeding mode. There are several techniques that help you do this, but the long nights treatment is usually the most effective. Make sure he gets 12 to 14 hours of uninterrupted darkness every night, and it takes about a week for this to have an effect on the bird's behavior.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Spike once decided that an empty kleenex box would make a great nest  I took it away.


----------



## LuvMyTiels

Yes, males do exhibit nesting behavior. When the female caged next to Spot would lay eggs Spot would nest on the bottom of his cage as close to her as he could get. He is a very good father and I'm sure that he wanted an egg too.


----------

